# Embossed or incised



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Took this Quick photo looked Embossed then incised .What do you see?


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I was just about to type "incised" when it suddenly changed to embossed. Now I can't make it go back. Weird.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm going to say embossed (just to be clear here, the letters are raised). My reasoning...? There are shadows to the right of most of the graphic, most noticable to the right of the Omega symbol, and the 'O' and 'c' of the

word Ocean...indicating light coming from the left. I expect I'm completely and utterly wrong.........I was trying to pay attenton.....honest, Guv....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm going to say embossed (just to be clear here, the letters are raised). My reasoning...? There are shadows to the right of most of the graphic, most noticable to the right of the Omega symbol, and the 'O' and 'c' of the
> 
> word Ocean...indicating light coming from the left. I expect I'm completely and utterly wrong.........I was trying to pay attenton.....honest, Guv....


 Reversing your reasoning also works. The light source is at a low angle from the opposite side and only lighting part of each recess.

Was this photo taken during the moon landing?

Later,
William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Incibossed, definitely!

Or maybe Emboscised?

:wacko:


----------

